# Audi Releases RS 3 Ice/Snow Hoonage Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When we arrived early Friday morning at the Mecaglisse test track outside Mont Tremblant we could hear the sound of a helicopter. The chopper was rounding the track above one of the Audi A1 quattros on hand at the Fascination quattro winter driving event we attended. I grabbed for my camera and headed out by the track, just in time to see the A1 come in for a rest and the lone RS 3 on hand headed out.

Seems Audi has released footage from the event and much of it is of the car rounding the track, hooning it up for the cameramen in the helicopter. The footage is some of the most entertaining we've seen and really shows the capabilities of the RS 3. 

We've added it to * our own driving review of the car * and have also posted it below for your enjoyment.


----------

